# Cool Edit Pro2.0 bpm-Erkennung und Angleichung



## Meltino (28. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

Ich versuch schon seit mehreren tagen verzweifelt eine vocalspur zu nem track dazu zu mixen, dafür muss aber beides mit der gleichen geschwindigkeit laufen.
Mein problem ist dass ich nicht weis wie man sich die bpm eines tracks anschauen und verändern kann.
Wäre sehr cool wenn jemand nen lösungsansatz oder vieleicht auch DIE lösung hat.


Mfg, Meltino


----------

